# Trump Wins Nevada Caucus!



## Mrs. M. (Feb 23, 2016)

The turn out was huge and Nevada was not _quite _ready for it.  This should be a lesson for everyone!  Failing to plan is planning to fail.  Be prepared for huge numbers!  Stock up on ballots!  Lots and lots of ballots!   Trump is drawing voters out of their homes and to the polls in record numbers!

There is good news and bad news coming in from Nevada tonight.

First the bad news: The Nevada Caucus was described by news sources this evening as a “disorganized disaster.” Lines were reported to be very long before the doors even opened. Complaints were made about not enough ballots, a volunteer wearing Trump gear and not checking identification. The Nevada Caucus experienced troubles in 2008 & 2012. Results were announced late both years. It looks like they may need to work on a better system.

Now for the good news:

The votes have finally been counted and the winner is…
Google

Donald Trump wins with 42%!  Another landslide victory for Trump. Rubio is currently 4 percentage points ahead of Cruz.  3% of precincts reporting at this time.  

It didn't come as a surprise that Trump would win in Nevada. A CNN poll reported Trump at 45% in Nevada, Rubio 19%, Ted Cruz 17% and Carson had 7% while Kaisich fell back to last place with just 5%.

Ted Cruz is losing his momentum.  Cruz looked like a frog caught in a Texas hail storm after news broke of false reporting about Rubio coming from _his_ camp.   It's hard to figure out what Cruz is doing.  His campaign began on a positive note and he was doing well.  Then he turned negative.  The attack ads are not working for him. They have been working against him. I expect the Rubio – Cruz fight to heat up after tonight.

Neither candidate can defeat Donald Trump and the establishment republicans know it. The wheels are coming off of their wagon quickly. The American people have awakened to the realization that if the Establishment Republicans win, America loses.

One of these candidates is going home. The question is, which will it be?

John Kaisich may be the next one to make his exit.  Ben Carson will likely suspend his own campaign after Kaisich.  I suspect Carson is holding out in order to keep Cruz from gaining votes.  If Cruz cannot come back his votes would go to Trump and if Rubio folds first, Trump would still be the greatest beneficiary.  As Trump likes to say, everybody loves me.  Yes, that includes the Democrats.

One news source reported a poll today that shows 20% of the democrats will vote for Donald Trump if Hillary wins the nomination. With those numbers? Trump would defeat Hillary and win the presidency. Looking at Trump's numbers, he's the only one who can defeat her.

It's time for the Republican Establishment to accept that Donald Trump is the people's choice and the GOP candidate that can defeat Hillary Clinton.

The Trump Train is gaining steam! It's time to get on board!
Congratulations to Mr. Trump for winning the Nevada Caucus.


----------



## DarkFury (Feb 23, 2016)

*Oh the site democrats have to be beating their heads on sidewalks.. Not that I have a problem with that, it saves me the trouble.*


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Feb 24, 2016)

This is getting scary.


----------



## DarkFury (Feb 24, 2016)




----------



## skye (Feb 24, 2016)

Bravo Trump!!!!!!!


----------



## DarkFury (Feb 24, 2016)

skye said:


> Bravo Trump!!!!!!!


*You know, we ought to thank the good people of Las Vegas. How about this?
*


----------



## BULLDOG (Feb 24, 2016)

DarkFury said:


> *Oh the site democrats have to be beating their heads on sidewalks.. Not that I have a problem with that, it saves me the trouble.*




Really? You got an example of that?


----------



## JakeStarkey (Feb 24, 2016)

Good on Trump, guys, but the wingers carrying the GOP this year is no different than in 1964.

The results will be the same at the general election as well.

Your minority excitement is not that for the rest of America.


----------



## DarkFury (Feb 24, 2016)

JakeStarkey said:


> Good on Trump, guys, but the wingers carrying the GOP this year is no different than in 1964.
> 
> The results will be the same at the general election as well.
> 
> Your minority excitement is not that for the rest of America.


*The 1964 vote was a "Damn I'm sorry about Kennedy" vote.
This is far more like the "F#ck you and Carter too" vote.*


----------



## JakeStarkey (Feb 24, 2016)

DarkFury said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Good on Trump, guys, but the wingers carrying the GOP this year is no different than in 1964.
> ...


Go with that.


----------



## Two Thumbs (Feb 24, 2016)

poor jake, feels unsafe to openly support his gop dream ticket of Bern - Jeb 2016

poor bastid is down to rubio being his only inside man


----------



## DarkFury (Feb 24, 2016)

Two Thumbs said:


> poor jake, feels unsafe to openly support his gop dream ticket of Bern - Jeb 2016
> 
> poor bastid is down to rubio being his only inside man


*Its truly thinned out clown trash as well.*


----------



## JakeStarkey (Feb 24, 2016)

Two Thumbs said:


> poor jake, feels unsafe to openly support his gop dream ticket of Bern - Jeb 2016  poor bastid is down to rubio being his only inside man


  poor Thumbs and DF


----------



## Gracie (Feb 24, 2016)

Most americans are burned out on politicians, lies, bullshit, and good old boy attitude. I hope Trump is the next POTUS. I have made my decision. No more bought politicians in the WH.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Feb 24, 2016)

Gracie said:


> Most americans are burned out on politicians, lies, bullshit, and good old boy attitude. I hope Trump is the next POTUS. I have made my decision. No more bought politicians in the WH.


Many, many people feel like you do, Gracie.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Feb 24, 2016)

Trump still makes me nervous,but fuck it I'm willing to take the chance after 30 years of bullshit.


----------



## Slyhunter (Feb 24, 2016)

Trump is gonna win.


----------



## DarkFury (Feb 24, 2016)

Gracie said:


> Most americans are burned out on politicians, lies, bullshit, and good old boy attitude. I hope Trump is the next POTUS. I have made my decision. No more bought politicians in the WH.


*Well Gawd damn! Now I'm PROUD of ya!*


----------



## Geaux4it (Feb 24, 2016)

And he won by a landslide. Do we have another RR on deck here?

-Geaux


----------



## Geaux4it (Feb 24, 2016)

JakeStarkey said:


> Good on Trump, guys, but the wingers carrying the GOP this year is no different than in 1964.
> 
> The results will be the same at the general election as well.
> 
> Your minority excitement is not that for the rest of America.



Its better than the America minorities are voting for.

-Geaux


----------



## JakeStarkey (Feb 24, 2016)

Geaux4it said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Good on Trump, guys, but the wingers carrying the GOP this year is no different than in 1964.
> ...


Perhaps, in your opinion, but women and minorities and a significant chunk of the men don't agree.

Show us the support from the rest of the GOP, the center, the Dems, the independents, the women, the minorities, so forth and so on.  You can't.


----------



## Geaux4it (Feb 24, 2016)

JakeStarkey said:


> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



Its a marathon, not a sprint. America is voting for Trump because we want an America redux, back to our core ethics and society which made us great in the first place. Much work to undue all the damage done to us the last 7 to 8 years

-Geaux


----------



## JakeStarkey (Feb 24, 2016)

Geaux4it said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Geaux4it said:
> ...


The last 36.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Feb 24, 2016)

Geaux4it said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Geaux4it said:
> ...



It's been fun to watch the establishment GOP....you know those people who wet their drawers over the Tea Party.....wet their entire wardrobes over Trump.


----------



## Two Thumbs (Feb 25, 2016)

Geaux4it said:


> And he won by a landslide. Do we have another RR on deck here?
> 
> -Geaux


no


----------

